# Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton



## VoRo (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

angrenzend an einen Teich habe ich ein separates Sumpfbeet, das u.a. als Überlauf für den Teich bei hohem Wasserstand dient. Ein Rücklauf Sumpfbeet -> Teich ist durch hochgezogene Folie ausgeschlossen. Teich und Sumpfbeet wurden vom vorherigen Gartenbesitzer übernommen. Das Sumpfbeet war bisher mit feinem Kies gefüllt. Den möchte ich nun entfernen, weil das Beet dadurch schlecht von Unkraut freigehalten werden kann und auch optisch nicht so mein Geschmack ist.

Folgende Fragen habe ich nun:

1.
In dem Buch "Wassergärten" von P. Robinson habe ich gelesen, dass die Folie eines Sumpfbeetes durchlöchert werden muss, damit das Wasser sehr langsam in den Boden ablaufen kann. Ansonsten würde die Erde anaerob werden und sich schädliche Bakterien bilden.

Wie halten das andere Besitzer eines Sumpfbeetes?

2.
Welcher Boden sollte in das Sumpbeet anstelle von Kies verbracht werden? Ich dachte an Mutterboden (wir haben hier sandigen Mutterboden). Wäre das ok?

3.
Der überwiegende Teil des Sumpfbeetes hat eine Tiefe von ca. 25-30 cm. Ich möchte in einem Teilbereich Lysichiton americanus sowie Lysichiton camtschatcensis pflanzen. Der dafür vorgesehene Bereich hat eine Tiefe von ca. 75 cm. Benötigt Lysichiton einen besonderen Boden? Wie sieht es hier mit einer Durchlöcherung der Folie zwecks Zwangsentwässerung aus?

Gruß
Volker


----------



## holly1357 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*

hi,

die folie würde ich nicht durchlöchern. das ist ja dein wasserspeicher. ich würde eher die sumpfzone tiefer machen. verbinden tust du sie dann mit dem teich mit einer ufermatte, damit sie sich selbst mit wasser aus dem teich versorgen kann. somit brauchst du dich nie ums gießen kümmern. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/3245&d=1117791951

da sieht man wie ich das gemacht habe.

gruß holly


----------



## VoRo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*



holly1357 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> die folie würde ich nicht durchlöchern. das ist ja dein wasserspeicher. ich würde eher die sumpfzone tiefer machen. verbinden tust du sie dann mit dem teich mit einer ufermatte, damit sie sich selbst mit wasser aus dem teich versorgen kann. somit brauchst du dich nie ums gießen kümmern.
> 
> ...


Hi Holly,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Hmm, und was ist mit der Theorie der Bildung von schädlichen Bakterien bei geschlossener Folie? Was für einen Boden hast Du denn in Deinem Sumpfbeet?

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*

Hallo Volker.

Sumpfbeet ist nicht gleich Sumpfbeet....

Vielleicht hast Du ja schon eine Vorstellung, welche Pflanzen Du in diesem Beet beheimaten möchtest und was die so mögen.
Neben einem richtig nassen Sumpf (bei mir ist das der Ufergraben (rechts und hinter dem Teich)), gibt es auch noch nasse und feuchte Wiesen als Pflanzenstandorte.


> Was unterscheidet eine feuchte Wiese von einer nassen Wiese? Es ist eine Frage des Wasserspiegels im Boden. Wenn Sie den Randbereich Ihres Teiches mit Erde aufschütten, dann steht auch in dieser Erde das Wasser so hoch wie im übrigen Teich. Die Erde ist dauerhaft nass, und das überleben nur die darauf spezialisierten Pflanzen der nassen Wiese. In der feuchten Wiese kann das Wasser immer ablaufen, wenn auch mit Zeitverzögerung. Der Wasserspiegel liegt deutlich unter-halb der Pflanzenwurzeln, aber die Erde ist immer leicht feucht. Pflanzen der feuchten Wiese sterben ab, wenn sie längere Zeit unter Wasser stehen. Also NIEMALS PFLANZEN DER FEUCHTEN WIESE IN EINE NASSE WIESE SETZEN!
> Wie kann man eine feuchte Wiese im Garten imitieren? Am einfachsten indem Sie einen flachen Hügel im Gartenteich aufschütten. Er muß hoch genug sein, daß eingesetzte Pflanzen nicht ‚mit den Füssen im Wasser’ stehen. Allerdings brauchen Sie für so einen Hügel schon einen sehr großen Teich. Sie können für die feuchte Wiese aber auch einen Bereich außerhalb des Gartenteichs anlegen. Dazu wird eine Grube ausgehoben (30 – 40 cm tief) und mit Folie ausgelegt. Nehmen Sie eine billige Plastikfolie, denn diesmal soll die Folie nicht dicht sein. Im Gegenteil, Sie müssen die Folie sogar durchlöchern. Auf die perforierte Folie kommt eine Schickt gewaschener Kies und darauf die ausgehobene Erde. Sinn dieser Aktion: es entsteht ein Bereich in dem Wasser langsamer versickert als in der Umgebung, aber gleichzeitig entsteht niemals Staunässe. Bei längeren Trockenperioden müssen Sie Ihre feuchte Wiese aber ausreichend gießen.
> In unserer Liste haben wir nicht nur Wiesenpflanzen aufgeführt, sondern auch Pflanzen aus lichten Wäldern, die die gleichen Feuchtigkeitsbedingungen im Boden brauchen.



Der Text stammt ehemals von Werners HP, die Texte sind aber leider bisher nicht neu eingearbeitet worden.... 

Die entsprechenden Pflanzen findest Du dann durch die Gruppierungen im Shop. Nein, ich möchte Dich damit nicht zum Kauf animieren.
Mir gehts erstmal rein um die Informationen dazu.


----------



## VoRo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*

Hallo Annett,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Volker.
> 
> Sumpfbeet ist nicht gleich Sumpfbeet....
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du ja schon eine Vorstellung, welche Pflanzen Du in diesem Beet beheimaten möchtest und was die so mögen.



Im wesentlichen sollen zunächst die aus dem bisherigen Sumpfbeet (mit geschlossener Folie) "geretteten" Pflanzen wieder dort eingepflanzt werden. Nur eben nicht mehr in Kies, sondern in einem anderen Boden (was hast Du genommen? Mutterboden? Oder spezielle Erde?). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dann wohl eine nasse Wiese (also geschlossene Folie) ok ist.

Außerdem sollen wie erwähnt die Lysichitons dort gepflanzt werden. Ggf. könnte ich aber auch 2 Teilbereiche (einen mit durchlöcherter Folie und einen ohne Durchlöcherung) schaffen.

Muss ich mir bei einer nassen Wiese also keine Gedanken über die Bildung von schädlichen Bakterien machen?

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau/Planung eines naturnahen Teiches mit Ufergraben*

Hallo.


Hier mal Aufnahmen vom Ufergraben...
Gesamtaufnahme:
 

Der Ufergraben hinter dem Wall:
     

Einblicke:
       

Da ist normaler Mutterboden drin. Schaut nicht nach Problemen aus, oder? 
Es sei denn, man stört sich an den paar Algen. Aber die hat nährstoffhaltiges Substrat nun mal zur Folge. 
In der Natur gibts ja auch keine Probleme mit den nassen Böden. Problematisch wirds erst, wenn organische Masse unter Luftabschluß gerät. *würg*


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*

Hallo,

das Buch von Robinson ist für den amerikanischen Markt geschrieben worden. Dort sehen Teiche anders aus als bei uns und sie haben mit ganz anderen Problemen zu kämpfen. Zum Beispiel verzichtet man dort meistens auf eine Flachwasserzone um keine __ Schildkröten und __ Schlangen anzulocken. Eine echte Sumpfzone wie bei uns kennt Robinson vermutlich nur vom Hörensagen. Ich habe das Buch das er zusammen mit Slocum geschrieben hat, und die darin abgebildeten Teiche würde in Europa niemand akzeptieren. Sie 'funktionieren' offensichtlich nicht und tragen in der Regel einen dicken Algenteppich.

'Schädliche' Bakterien im nassen Boden gibt es nicht. Eine Sumpfpflanzenkläranlage arbeitet auch mit einer Folie ohne Löcher (geht ja nicht anders, sonst versickert das Schmutzwasser ohne geklärt zu werden), und darin wird das Wasser trotz anaerober Verhältnisse nicht schlechter sondern besser.

Löcher gehören nur dann in die Folie wenn Du die Bedingungen einer feuchten Wiesen immitieren willst. Lysichiton wächst im dauerhaft nassen Boden. Er braucht sehr viel Boden (30 - 40 cm dick), und der Boden muss lehmig und sehr nahrhaft sein.


----------



## VoRo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lysichiton wächst im dauerhaft nassen Boden. Er braucht sehr viel Boden (30 - 40 cm dick), und der Boden muss lehmig und sehr nahrhaft sein.



Hallo Werner,

danke für Deine Antwort.

75 cm sollten dann wohl reichen; Lehm kann ich zumischen. Was genau meinst Du mit nahrhaft (sorry für diese Anfängerfrage...)?

Die Lysichiton habe ich übrigens im Mai letzten Jahres bei Dir gekauft und sollen nun ihren endgültigen Platz bekommen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet - Folie durchlöchern? welcher Boden Lysichiton*

Hallo Volker,

'nahrhaft' heißt viel Dünger im Boden verfügbar. Dünger = Futter für die Pflanzen


----------

